# Has anyone ever had this Problem



## linda (May 19, 2008)

We took our new camper out for our second outing staying at a park on Lake Conroe called Castaway's. Which I found in my Camp Club USA Book. I wanted to go out and stay 2 wks--we arrived on Sat. and the park was full. We really did not like the spot we were at(you kinda of fell out the door)so on Sun. when campers started pulling out we found a nice flat spot. When we got ready to start hooking everything back up the gentlemen next to us informed us the electric was bad there and we would have to plug into the one on the other side. Which we did and then quickly went to take a dip in the pool to cool off--gone 30 mins. Upon returning I went in and started getting things ready for the pit--when all of the sudden the A/C went off. So Jim went to the box and flipped the breaker--it only lasted about 1 min. and went out again. So he moved the plug to another outlet. I was smelling a strange odor that had not been there before. I stepped outside and told Jim it smells like something burned. He came in and said he did not smell anything. After about the 3rd time returning into the trailer (Keystone Outback) I told Jim he needed to get in here and find out what this was--I told him I smell something that smells like burnt wires or rubber. When he took the panel off the breaker box in the camper it was extremely hot and all the common wires were burned 2 to 3 inches. I was sick--thought I was going to have to pack up and go home--but Jim cleaned the most burnt wire and moved it over. So I had A/C for the rest of the week. Has this ever happened to anyone. The park knew that plug was bad, but there was no sign on it.:smack-head:Now I have to take it in and have all that replaced.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Linda, Unfortunately you ran into one of the two CG connection problem.... high water pressure and electrical (voltage / polarity) problems.

You might want to invest in:

1. Circuit analyzer
2. Multimeter
3. Surge protector

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## linda (May 19, 2008)

What is the effect of polarity on an A/C circuit? Thanks, Linda


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Linda, From what you described the issue probably was either surges in the voltage or a short in the wires. Hence the breaker tripping and the wires burning. If the AC wires to the positive, negative and ground are not connected correctly, then equipment might not work or you are subject to a shock if you touched the case of an appliance or in our case the frame of an RV.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

heruide said:


> Linda, Unfortunately you ran into one of the two CG connection problem.... high water pressure and electrical (voltage / polarity) problems.
> 
> You might want to invest in:
> 
> ...


Do you know if they have anything that is NOT hard wired, IE something that can simply be plugged in at the Hydro Supply post?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

l2l said:


> Do you know if they have anything that is NOT hard wired, IE something that can simply be plugged in at the Hydro Supply post?


You know, everytime I need to see if something exists for the camping world, I always go to this book. What a great book. :thumbup1:Here's a page out of this book for what you are looking for.

GO-RV.com - RV On-line Catalog

I don't think they're cheap either. The hard wire option for a 30amp on the page before this one in $377. The price is not available for the 30amp plug in onebut $$$$ for sure.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome thanks allot, will have to look into that.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's their web site. I think I'll be getting myself one. If you stop and think how much it will cost to replace any thing in a trailer like the fridge or AC unit, this is a small price to pay for protection.
Surge Guard™ - Don't Plug-In Without It!


----------

